# Automatic taping tools... So many to choose from!



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

I'm looking to buy my first set of auto taping tools. I am very good by hand, but have never used any auto tools. I have seen many videos and am confident that I can get it figured out in a couple of days. I'm looking to spend between 2,200 and 3,400 on a new set. I have read some reviews and the consensus seems to be that columbia is best. Tape Tech, or blue line is second, and others fall short. And I read a lot that g2, goldblatt are bad. (dont know much about drywall master or tapeworm. I know that the columbia fat boys are preferred because of extra capacity. Al's taping tools has a mixed set of tape tech and level 5 tools for around 2700. (the important tools being tape tech) should I go this route? or all tape tech? all level 5? all columbia? PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Search the threads, There is a world of info and threads like you have started are common so you will find a lot of good info and we all will say different things.

Blueline and columbias as good as each other I think.

Good value in tapetech and level 5 for sure.

And you would be surprised what a Compound tube and all the mudheads, homax, corner roller and flushers can do, Get a couple of boxes and handles and you would be leaps and bounds ahead of hand tools already, Get all that, Have a go, If you get that happening for you them move onto a zook if you feel the urge. Its all upto you at the end of the day.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Like Caz said hit the search button, grab a six pack and start reading. There is a lot to read. 
I have three brands of boxes Columbia, Tape-Pro (Blueline in the USA) and some special edition Tape Tech`s. They are all very good boxes :yes:. But in all honesty if I was in the market for a new set the Tape-Pro booster boxes would be at the top of my list. I had the opportunity to try one out last year and I was very impressed. The boxes sure have the smallest learning curve of all of the auto tools so they are a great place to start. Trust me things like angle heads and bazooka`s cant be mastered in a few days. But if you closely follow some of the video`s and info posted on here the learning curve will reduce. This thread started by 2Buck is a wealth of info for bazooka newbies. So grab a six pack and go for it. :thumbsup:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/two-bucks-give-bazooka-lessons-3446/


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a mixed bag as well; TapeTech Bazooka, Tapetech pump, Columbia roller, Premier (BlueLine) nail spotters 2" and 3", TapeTech boxes and angle box and a Tapeworm angle head. I just bought all the ones I liked the best.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

for boxes I will choose tape tech power assist but for everything else now I will pay more attention for level 5


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

are the tt power assist tapers better than the fat boys? are they reliable and do a good job? is it a big deal to have to push a little harder? it probably is, im just wondering...


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Columbia FTW!!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Fat Boy boxes are the best!! Especially for whatever box you use for first coat. Way less trips to the pump. If your mud is just right you're not going to have to push all that hard.


----------



## CDS (Jan 12, 2012)

Hear are my top choices

1. Columbia
2. Columbia
3. Columbia

Any Questions?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudee said:


> are the tt power assist tapers better than the fat boys? are they reliable and do a good job? is it a big deal to have to push a little harder? it probably is, im just wondering...


The Columbia extendable Hydra handle I was suggesting on your other thread will serve to help give you leverage for better push, when you have to reach further and could use it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

CDS said:


> Hear are my top choices
> 
> 1. Columbia
> 2. Columbia
> 3. Columbia


As I like saying, I have no problem with my competition not using Columbia tools.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

mudee said:


> are the tt power assist tapers better than the fat boys? are they reliable and do a good job? is it a big deal to have to push a little harder? it probably is, im just wondering...


the tape tech does the same job like other brands 

the difference between fat boys and tape tech is in the trips to the pump (carries more mud) but I don't think you want extra weight on your shoulders every day all day

and yes is a big deal to push "little harder" every day all day-especially if you do ceilings or stand ups


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Who boxes all day anyways? I got a skinny 20 year old kid who doesn't have any trouble pushing a Columbia box!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mountain Man said:


> Who boxes all day anyways? I got a skinny 20 year old kid who doesn't have any trouble pushing a Columbia box!!


2 days of boxing on most jobs, with usually 2-3 hours each time for me. Pull the springs off the box lids, an extendable handle for harder to reach areas, and I'm good.

I don't rule out that Power Assists. I have used my 10" PA at times, for boxing 8' high flats on commercial jobs, when I'm on stilts and there's enough to box and not just hand coat. Other than that, my Columbias do the rest, even with 9-10' stand ups. The extendable handle gives me the leverage and distance travel for them.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The only real difference with the power assist, you need to start your brake and sweep a bit sooner.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

fr8train said:


> The only real difference with the power assist, you need to start your brake and sweep a bit sooner.


I don't really care for the PA and how it works, but then I wasn't brought up using them.

The 8" box idea of yours is maybe a good option - 8" and 10", &/or 8" and 12" . Less push needed than a 10", and more control I find. My 8" FatBoy gives me distance, and my 12" finishes nice over it.

If the jobs aren't big, or there aren't a lot of jobs that need boxing steady, regular sized or oversized boxes shouldn't make much difference in the scheme of things.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a Columbia fat boy 8" and northstar 10 and 12" hightops. Filled properly with the 8-10, the 12" hightop will almost coat an average sized room.


----------



## mudee (May 18, 2014)

Im 95% sure im gonna go with the hardened columbia full set from wall tools. How do I get the 10% discount? is there a promo code, or do i need to call?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I have owned a full set of Drywall Master for 10+ years. Ive only replaced a 3" angle head and a roller and installed a rebuild kit for my pump. The rest have been rock solid. 
I have used about every brand. Ames and DM build their tool tough. No frills but tough.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've seen a few guys on here who either have our have used the "hardened" stuff, they mostly say save your money.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

columbia is best. why! Drywall Master,Better Than Ever is Columbia. parts widely available. everything fits together. so you get cheep or top of line all at the same time. vary flexible. http://www.all-wall.com/ is the way to go. why? cant get ripped off! see a tool at the drywall store. pull out the smart phone. that's all one needs to know. yep


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Magic said:


> I have owned a full set of Drywall Master for 10+ years. Ive only replaced a 3" angle head and a roller and installed a rebuild kit for my pump. The rest have been rock solid.
> I have used about every brand. Ames and DM build their tool tough. No frills but tough.


the same here I've owned tape tech for more then 7 years dropped them few times picked up and kept going no like another brand that after I dropped it once went to service


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Some people say the new stuff from tapetech aint as good as it used to be if its true I have no clue


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Corey The Taper said:


> Some people say the new stuff from tapetech aint as good as it used to be if its true I have no clue


I know lots of people are columbia fans but search only on this site for complains.....and you'll see for yourself


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> Some people say the new stuff from tapetech aint as good as it used to be if its true I have no clue


Here is a whole thread about TT, read it and make up your own mind. 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tape-tech-tools-2664/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> Here is a whole thread about TT, read it and make up your own mind.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tape-tech-tools-2664/


And then there was what turned out to be this bit of follow up drama to that one: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/automatic-taping-tools-brand-wars-columbia-tape-tech-2817/


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.level5tools.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1823

Worth a look.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

TT is owned by Ames but the tools are not the same. TT is like the anorexic lil brother to ames tools.


----------



## forestbhoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Used columbia for years now and will vouch for it. Not exactly used and abused,but pretty damn near it..

Parts available and its really not taking the micky on the cost either....imho.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I had my mind set on columbia boxes but I have an ames tt dealer about 1 hr away from me. So itll be easier to get repairs if they do it there and also I can probably ask for a demo. Or I can get a level5 box set and save 500 bucks. Decisions decisions


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Save $500
I'm pretty sure level5 will do the same job


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and don't forget they come with 5 years warranty


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

AND they are my favorite color! Red!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

+ I'll like to give this handle a try :yes:

http://www.level5tools.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=4-790-72-INCH-BOX-EXTENSION-H


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have thought the same. Stretches to 6 feet! Nice!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Im definitely getting the extendable handle whichever route I go.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Tim0282 said:


> I have thought the same. Stretches to 6 feet! Nice!


...... but the most important thing is the design that extends upward from the grip so you still maintain the ideal hand grip position no matter what length you have it extended to


----------

